# When HTV goes bad



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Is there a shelf life for HTV? I cut some Siser glitter last night; letters about 1/3". I did it in three colors, white, black, and red. The white and black were not problem. The red I could not weed. I recut it twice, with ever deeper cuts. The first time I was not quite cutting all the way through, so I wrote it off to that. The second two tries were definitely cut all the way. The vinyl just wouldn't separate and it tended to shred. I'm thinking either the material is old (although it can't be more than 18 months old) or it wasn't actually Siser (I remember they had a shortage of red glitter a while back and maybe something different was shipped). Anyone have like experiences that can share some insight?
Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

What cutter, downforce and blade extension? 

Glitter will tear a bit easier than standard HTV, even between colors. Is the liner super sticky?


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Saga 720IIP. Downforce 75g, then 81g. I don't have a measurement for blade extension, so I can't answer that. The liner is quite sticky, although I don't know if I would call it "super sticky."


----------

